# i need to add more gravel to my tank. how do i go about doing this?



## nhwoj (Nov 6, 2011)

the title really says it all. i really only have about an inch or gravel in my tank, i want like an inch more, what would be the best way to go about this without totally traumatizing my fish or uprooting my plants?


----------



## secotwoaqua (Nov 3, 2011)

im not sure so dont try this without asking more people , i guess u can prepare it by the washing with water and then carefully adding it scoop by scoop and with even more care around your plants and decor (and obviously your speceis)... this would be the most logical in my opinion. now if u want to get technical on the substrate and the effects it will have on the tanks chemistry , i am not experienced enough to answer.. good luck ..


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

yes rinsing the gravel thoroughly and then putting some water in the gravel with water conditioner to get rid of any chlorine and drain it off. 
and put in handfuls at a time.

Or putting the fish in a temporary container while you add the new gravel.


----------



## WillFull (Oct 31, 2011)

I agree with the others and make sure you don't bury your existing plants to deep when you add the new gravel. Be prepared for some cloudiness.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Once you add the gravel you can slightly pull up on your plants to make sure they aren't buried to far in it.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

+1 on all the advice given!


----------



## nhwoj (Nov 6, 2011)

yeah, thanks guys!

the reason for wanting to add more gravel is because my plants aren't buried too deep enough, so i don't think they'll get buried too bad


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

some plants, Vals and Crypts will waste away if buried too deeply. The crowns need to be just poking just above the surface of the substrate. Java Fern?... NEVER bury the plant's "roots". Tie it to driftwood or rocks and it will soon produce hair-like growth called crampon's (I think).. these will anchor JF's... Burying the rhizome will kill it for sure. Bill in Va.


----------



## Kelvinlim11 (Nov 5, 2011)

nhwoj said:


> the title really says it all. i really only have about an inch or gravel in my tank, i want like an inch more, what would be the best way to go about this without totally traumatizing my fish or uprooting my plants?


Based on my experience, first put the gravel in a pail, you can wash it if you like to. But after washing, extract out your tank water and soak the gravel in it for at least 1 week.

Then after siphon the water and gravel using a tube from the pail into your tank.

No deaths.

Do visit my blog for more tips on shrimps/water management.
Www.klimshrimps.blogspot.com


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Just noticed your sig' said you want to add a Dwarf Gourami - I'm thinking the Male Guppies may nip at his feelers and he may nip their tails.... just a warning. Don't know if I'd do it.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

The water in a tank has very little beneficial bacteria... If you are leaving a good portion of the previous substrate, you'll not interfere with the biological cycle. Rinse well.. drain.. add fresh water, treat for Chlorine & Chloramine.. and scoop the new substrate into the tank.
Have your bucket of new substrate at tank height.. scoop with your "off-hand", transfer to your tank-good hand.. take the scoop to as close to the bottom as possible.. dump.. return the scoop to the "off-hand" and repeat.. You'll incur far less water on the floor and less disturburance of the tank as much in that manner. Bill in Va.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I think the op is not taking out any substrate, just adding to it. All he needs to do is make sure its clean then add by handful or even a scoop of some sort and put it in.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Not bury roots on a Java Fern? I have several in my tank growing that way. It is the rhizome that should not be buried. Okay to bury roots. Same goes for Anubias.


----------

